# Rocky Mountain Fur Con 2011



## thoron (Jun 5, 2011)

The Rocky Mountain Fur Con is coming up in August and I was curious as to who else might be attending.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 5, 2011)

I really, REALLY plan on going if I can get the registration in on time. I just have NO money. But I do have a ride up there and all.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 5, 2011)

I am going!!! Got my tail made by Cloudy, it's gona be great


----------



## draka (Jun 9, 2011)

if i can get the money im going for sure i live less than 20 minutes


----------



## PositivelyPolar (Jun 12, 2011)

I... might be going. 

For a day. 

If I can convince someone to go with/take me there. D:


----------



## RaiaDragoness (Jun 26, 2011)

I just pre-registered! It'll be my first ever fur con, so I'm quite excited!

Now if my husband (and fellow fur) could only get that time off from work, life would be good.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be going. It's my first con, too. It'd be nice to meet some people to explore the con with. I'd like to meet some fairly local furries. :3


----------



## sporkninja (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll be going as a vendor. Hopefully I'll still get out and see some of the events though!


----------



## thoron (Jul 1, 2011)

Is there anyone going to the RMFC thats still looking for a room? If so contact me on FAF or FA PM.


----------



## Jack (Jul 4, 2011)

me and my BF will be attending!
:3


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 5, 2011)

OKAY. 

So I preregistered, but things have changed, and I will be unable to attend. That said, no refunds for pre-registered applicants. 

So would anyone be willing to buy it off me? Or perhaps a trade of sorts. I don't know. I emailed them and they said I could transfer the registration to someone else, sooo if anyone wants to skip the lines, let me know. The pre-register costs 30 bucks.


----------



## bioastre (Jul 5, 2011)

So super sad that IFC (Indy furcon) is at the same time.  This drastically limits the con going I can do this year.
None the less, hope all of you have fun there!  I can't wait to see pictures. :3


----------



## Briz (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## vloggah (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be there. C: Along with TaiTheFox, xenocutthroat, and ritsuka-kun25. Can't wait.


----------



## jcollie719 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it.  This will be my second time at RMFC.  Just look for a fat guy with glasses (yeah, that narrows it down!) either wearing a collie tail or a panda kigurumi.


----------



## Elric (Aug 6, 2011)

I possibly may slip by while I visit Colorado for the first time. First time I have ever been to a furry con, so I'm not sure what exactly to expect. Although I'm sure it will be fun.


----------



## thoron (Aug 8, 2011)

Is there anyone going to the Rocky Mountain Fur Con at last minute that needs a room? If yes, send me a note, there's room for one more person in mine, there's currently four of us in the room, I have no issue sleeping on the floor so you don't have to worry about that if you prefer to use a bed. If anyone is interested note me ASAP cause its first come first serve.


----------

